# How has your Reformed Faith impacted your politics.



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you still a rabid right winged pawn like our Evangelical brethren  or are a much more patient analyzer of issues 

As for me, I try to embody truth no matter where its found. For this many unbelievers think I am a Conservative and many believers think I am a Liberal. how about you guys.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 9, 2005)

Reformed faith= sovereignty of God.
If God is sovereign then absolute sovereignty is denied to man.

or another way to put it:

Christ's incarnation provided a mediator between God and man. Previously it had been the state. The state was the mystical bridge between God and man, heaven and earth. The state was the provider of salvation. Christianity openly denied that and was persecuted as a result.

[Edited on 2--9-05 by Draught Horse]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 9, 2005)

My politics are informed by my Reformed convictions about faith. I follow the values and lessons of the Scottish Covenanters, French Huguenots, Puritan and other Calvinistic writings and historical experiences with respect to 1) qualifications for public office, 2) type or form of government that is most Biblical, 3) duties of magistrates and citizens, and 4) basis for political dissent. 

I would call myself a National Confessionalist, ie., one who believes a nation ought to acknowledge Jesus Christ as Lord and His Word as the basis for all jurisprudence. Sometimes I like the words theocrat or Christocrat. 

Practically speaking, I do not vote due to my convictions about the unlawfulness of the oath required by the Constitution for elected officials in the US. However, I am very civic-minded in that I petition the legislative and executive branches in authority over me, write letters to the newspaper, and pray for our magistrates in all three branches that they might rule with justice, equity, righteousness and wisdom. 

Some people think of me as "conservative." That word is pretty empty to me. I have some sympathies with "mainstream" libertarianism, but not when it comes to social issues like abortion. 

I believe in the Establishment Principle (contra the First Amendment). The church and state have overlapping spheres of authority and ought to work together to the glory of God. Both are in fact ministers of God according to the Scriptures. 

As a postmillennial, I believe that Christ is even now subduing all nations unto Himself and that the world will one day experience the blessedness of good government under Christ as it was meant to be and as we have seen in history in certain circumstances. Kings will be nursing fathers one day, as the Scriptures have said, and Ethiopia will stretch out her hands unto God. 

Therefore, we as Christian citizens ought to be involved in the world redeeming society without compromise. 

I think of myself as Kuyperian or Schaefferian in this regard or to put it in the words of Niebuhr: "Christ transforming culture."


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 9, 2005)

It moved me from a soft conservative, to more hardline because it helped me work through the issues.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> or another way to put it:
> 
> Christ's incarnation provided a mediator between God and man. Previously it had been the state. The state was the mystical bridge between God and man, heaven and earth. The state was the provider of salvation. Christianity openly denied that and was persecuted as a result.
> ...



Rushdoony or Aitken?


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 9, 2005)

I wondered who would catch that?


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 9, 2005)

I am very conservative.Even to the point of being upset with our president being too liberal.I can`t stand policitians.They can never answer questions directly.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 9, 2005)

as for me, having been sold the Brooklyn bridge of Arminianism and Dispensationalism by the Evangelical Right, I am very skeptical as to my support of the Conversative Camp since it seems entrenched with the philosophizing of the Arminianists and the Deists. What I agree with them on is on abortion and homosexuality, but that is where it stops. But even on these issues I differ a little. Of course the Arminianist model is that man are free will, therefore homosexuality is simply a matter of choice. Conversion to the reformed faith and application of its principles to this matter shows me that Homosexuality comes out from a sinful nature and disposition of the individual which then manifests itself in choice, but the choice is not isolated thereby giving the homosexual the free effortless option of choosing not to be a homosexual. Of course this leads me to sympathize with the horrid condition the homosexual is in, being a slave to his lusts and vices.

On other political issues, I try to come to my own conclusion. Whenever the question of Conversativism comes up, I ask, "In relation to what?" Whenever the question of Liberalism comes up, I ask, "In relation to what?"

Funny thing is I haven't come across any document that nails down the position of a Christian in a democracy in terms of its limits and its freedoms. This is a topic I plan on studying this year.

[Edited on 2-9-2005 by Slippery]


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 9, 2005)

I agree.However there is nothing to me in liberalism that I could come close to agree with.Conservatism I support because they agree with what I do for the most part.I guess I am more of an Independant Conservative.If there is a good democrat(ie.Joe Lieberman) I would support them.To be honest I can`t stand Ann Coulter.Sure I agree with most of what she says,but one time she said something that made me sick.She said America should conquer the Arab world and CONVERT them to Christianity. Sorry Ann, Christianity doesn`t come by force.Besides,you need Christ first!Of course there are some other things she says I donnot like.
Sean Hannity is somebody I do really like.He can be bold but he also has a strong kindness about himself.I would like if he ran for president.I think he could probably win and make a strong president.


----------



## Peter (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> My politics are informed by my Reformed convictions about faith. I follow the values and lessons of the Scottish Covenanters, French Huguenots, Puritan and other Calvinistic writings and historical experiences with respect to 1) qualifications for public office, 2) type or form of government that is most Biblical, 3) duties of magistrates and citizens, and 4) basis for political dissent.
> 
> I would call myself a National Confessionalist, ie., one who believes a nation ought to acknowledge Jesus Christ as Lord and His Word as the basis for all jurisprudence. Sometimes I like the words theocrat or Christocrat.
> ...


----------



## Augusta (Feb 10, 2005)

I am strongly socially conservative, I am strongly fiscally conservative, and also for making my vote count. I stick with the republicans warts and all just like I like Luther warts and all. He was not right on every point and Bush is not right on every point but you work with what you have. I am changing my mind about the culture wars little by little that some evangelicals are huge on but I do get on board where abortion or homosexual issues arise. I am still working through these issues because as arminianism was very ingrained so were my politics. I still listen to talk radio alot but one of my favs Michael Medved is losing his luster because he is basically hand in hand with the radical evangelicals and changing the culture. I still don't know how to work through that. I am reading Horton's book "Beyond Culture Wars: Is America a Mission Field or a Battlefield".


----------



## govols (Feb 10, 2005)

I was conservative before I was drawn to being reformed and I am still and even more conservative now.

As for Joe Lieberman, he sold out the farm when he was running with Gore. He basically became liberal and now he goes back to being what he was BG, before Gore.

I do notice a lot of Libertarians in the younger crowd on this board.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> To be honest I can`t stand Ann Coulter.Sure I agree with most of what she says,but one time she said something that made me sick.She said America should conquer the Arab world and CONVERT them to Christianity.


well Ann's opinion is the standard opinion that the non religious left have of ALL Christians :bigsmile: I was listening to Genine Garafalo radio show, and she deemed us the "Rapture Right"  she even lumped Answersingenesis and other well thinking Creationist apologetics website in as the rapture right.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 10, 2005)

Here in the UK, I find myself in this situation with this choice:

Vote Conservative: Underlying ideology is that mankind is depraved and must be governed. Capitalist, but not very benevolent to the 'widows and fatherless'.

Vote Labour: Underlying ideology is that mankind is inherently good but hindered by circumstances therefore he must have money thrown at him to improve his lot.

I find myself stuck between the two. Of course I believe in total depravity, but I also believe in a decent attitude and generosity to 'widows and fatherless'

So what is the third party choice?

The Liberal Demoncrats. Love europe, love the single currency, love abortion, drugs, sex education for 7 year olds, etc etc etc.



Choice # 1 seems to be about the only viable one...

JH


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 10, 2005)

I was generically conservative all my life, then shortly after coming to a Reformed conviction on many issues, I actually became persuaded of Libertarianism. But some people on this board convinced me against that by causing me to see that there is no so-called "neutral" stance and that the Libertarian belief that people should be free to do as they please as long as they grant each other that right is in fact an arbitrary and humanistic belief, rather than a "neutral" one. Ever since that, I have basically been what could be called a theocrat, and more recently have come to theonomic persuasions as well.


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Feb 10, 2005)

Ummmm........Christian Reconstructionism?

That has impacted my view of the Bible, the Reformed Faith, and definately politics. The idea of building multiple theocratic republics is just something naturally attractive to my radical-right wing personality.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 10, 2005)

Moving to The Pilgrim's Progress Forum


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> I was conservative before I was drawn to being reformed and I am still and even more conservative now.
> 
> As for Joe Lieberman, he sold out the farm when he was running with Gore. He basically became liberal and now he goes back to being what he was BG, before Gore.
> ...



Yes,I agree about Lieberman.He wanted a good position of power even at the cost of running with Gore.I remember seeing him on a show a couple of months ago and somebody asked him about what he thought of Gore`s recent Deanomic(Hehehe get it?) behavior.He just simply said no comment.But,you could tell he wanted to go off about Gore.His past association with him held him back.


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 17, 2005)

The only real problem with the visible church is the same real problem the government has....they both have people running them!


----------



## Reed (Mar 4, 2005)

*I can\'t take it any more*

I'm going to vote for "Constipation" and "Losertairian" candidates from here on out -- as Michael Medved calls them --

Don't Losertairians support legalized drugs and prostitution, though?

The GOP panders to the Christian right, gets their vote and then sells out and ignores them and pursue whatever pragmatic policies they want.

As an amil I don't care anymore. Christ won at the cross and He's coming back.


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> Are you still a rabid right winged pawn like our Evangelical brethren  or are a much more patient analyzer of issues



I focus on political issues every so often. Heck I didn't even vote in the last election... I'm kind of at that stage-- where their very act of voting is a compromise as I would have to rubber stamp the status quo. It doesn't help that I need to reregister.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 4, 2005)

I plan to take over the world. I got to share that on the radio the other night at my school.


----------



## Michael (Mar 4, 2005)

I seem to grow more reformed in my theology each day and I still have a libertarian streak that's a mile wide. My faith has refined but not changed my politics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ANT (Mar 5, 2005)

*   SpongeBob for President !  * 





J/J 


Seriously though, before I was reformed, I really didn't give a hoot about politics. It was a whole other world. 

Now, I am very concerned (or let's say, wanting to be active.) The reformed faith has made me see the importance of impacting the culture and the world for Christ in every area. My postmil eschatology has helped my drive to do everything for Christ's victorious kingdom here on earth.

I can also thank Gary DeMar's ministry 'American Vision' in helping to keep me well informed and educated in these matters for the past few years.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Practically speaking, I do not vote due to my convictions about the unlawfulness of the oath required by the Constitution for elected officials in the US.



Please explain.


----------



## twogunfighter (Mar 15, 2005)

I was brought a conservative fundamentalist dispensational Republican. Before I became Reformed I did not even really think about my faith, but after having been exposed to Reformed theology, I began to reexamine everything that I held to be self-evidently true. This included my politics. It has led me to examine what the Republicans really stand for and has brought me to the conclusion that the Republican/Democrat difference is really insignificant. I suppose that now I would be called a constitutionalist. I voted with the Constitution Party in the last election and will in the future if they can continue to survive. Everyone in my family except for my uncle is sure that I have completely lost it


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> Are you still a rabid right winged pawn like our Evangelical brethren  or are a much more patient analyzer of issues
> 
> As for me, I try to embody truth no matter where its found. For this many unbelievers think I am a Conservative and many believers think I am a Liberal. how about you guys.



it is curious that the Reformed have such a wide political spectrum.

i am an Ellul influenced left of center socially and political.
I've read Sojourners since it was a newspaper called Post-American.
Not all Christians are right of center....
some all just plain right.....*grin*

seriously, read more Ellul.


----------



## king of fools (Mar 15, 2005)

...much more conservative now.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 16, 2005)

I am more "critically-conservative" and this applies to more than just politics. I would also apply it to piety as well. For instance, I am no longer critical of those who smoke and definitely not of those who drink. My my, I could really go for something strong right now...


----------



## Myshkin (Apr 13, 2005)

I used to be a nominal Republican, that is until the last few years. As I have paid more attention to politics, due to my desire to please God in all areas of life (I guess you could say Soli Deo Gloria has impacted my politics), I have become a conservative libertarian or independent conservative. Pat Buchanan's book, "Where the Right Went Wrong" has had a major role in my thinking. 

I have always disagreed with the liberal left, but once I became reformed in my theology about 5 years ago (coincidentally the same time the "conservative" Bush ran for president), I started noticing a huge difference between what I considered conservative and what the Republicans now call conservative. I have since turned to the Paleo/Classical conservative system, and away from the neoconservative system. I voted for the constitution party in the last 2 elections, as I think they are the most biblical group who can represent me in the political realm. But for the most part, I don't focus on politics (perhaps another way the reformed faith has influenced me). When a civic duty arises I take part, but for the most part I am more concerned with Christ's spiritual kingdom, the Church. 

It has been liberating coming to the reformed view of the bible by God's grace, for now I no longer have to feel burdened by the views and demands of the Moral Majority and the Christian Right. I no longer feel that I have to be Republican just so I can be against the Democrats. I am a christian first, and therefore the right view of the issues will determine who I vote for and what party that aligns me with for that particular election. It is when we reverse this order that things go awry. 

The bible/reformed faith and God's providence in my life has taught me to quit looking to politics and the government for all the answers and practical help I need. I do not desire the anti-christian government of the left(communist atheism), nor do I desire the christian government of the right(fascist erastianism). I desire the government of Christ through His church, with correct politics being a fruit of this rather than an end in itself.

If anyone is interested here is an interesting site on the political spectrum for those who are disenfranchised with the 2 party political system:

www.politopia.com

take the quiz and see where you turn up


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 13, 2005)

If God had meant for us to be liberals, he wouldn't have made Rush Limbaugh!


----------

